# My ongoing home theatre



## celsing77 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey there just wanted to show off a couple pictures of my home theatre odyssey that i have embarked on. When we first moved into our house this room was a renovated garage that the previous owners had painted a bright flourescent purple.:gulp: The dimensions of the room are 14x22. The one end is open to another family room, i plan on putting in french doors eventually. I recently took down the popcorn ceiling, can anyone tell me why popcorn ceiling is worthwhile?? :huh: Just got new carpet installed, the old stuff reminded me of that green fake grass...i kid you not. Quite a room they had. In the process of putting mouldings, crown, and all new baseboard up. I have a Mitsibushi PJ SD100 with a 96" da lite screen. Not much in the way of speakers just a Sony HTIB setup that sounds decent enough. Plans are for Onkyo 805 and a SVS speaker setup that i have drooling over. Also want to do an acoustical treatment on the room. This forum has given me so much inspiration and so many great ideas. Thanks Chris. :jump:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice :T

You'll have fun building/setting that room.

Any questions, just ask, you know that you can find all the advise here :yes: from members who once were in your situation :yes:


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

The only thing that the popcorn ceiling treatment does is allow the rockers to be lazy and not have to do a good job of putting up and finishing the sheetrock. The popcorn will hide flaws in the ceiling.

Oh, and it makes a terrible mess if anything brushes the ceiling, that's two things it does.

Your room looks to have real possibilities. Enjoy your journey into the land of HT!


----------

